#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Pfsense + ThunderCache 7.1 da Liga?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal estou com um PC que instalei o Pfsense 2.13 e estava querendo fazer um teste com thundercache 7.1 na rede ficaria mais ou menso assim;


 

Digamos que tem chances de funcionar, como faria o roteamento para que as estações busque o cache no Thunder?

Abraço

----------


## Fael

*@ccbsumare o thunder nessa ligação sua ficaria em paralelo a seu Gateway, muito fácil de fazer, outro modo seria em bridge, ele ficaria antes do seu Pfsense.
Mais no fórum da Overnix tem um tópico sobre isso e não existe resposta.
http://www.overnix.com/showthread.php?8505-Pfsense
Ideal seria em bridge nem precisa regras...
So que em bridge, apenas a versão velha.
Segue o skype (fcnetwork) de um parceiro que pode te ajudar a implantar.
Sucesso em sua empreitada, se ajudei manda um joia :0*

----------


## Fcnetwork

Ola boa tarde !
Meu caro creio que funcione sem problemas, você só precisa no Pfsense que eh base freebsd se não me engano, redirecionar o trafego http da sua rede local , para o ip do thunder na porta 8080. Não esqueça de liberar no firewall do Thunder a faixa a ser direcionada.
Qualquer coisa chama la pelo skype, que te consigo uma licença de 15 dias de teste para você experimentar.
Abraços

----------


## ccbsumare

obrigado Fcnetwork, na verdade já tenho o Thundercache 7.1 + licença instalado a duvida era se tinha um casamento legal entre Pfsense e TC, mesmo os dois ssendo Freebsd.

Irei tentar configura-los qualquer coisa eu grito kkkkkkkkkkkk

Abraço

----------


## interhome

Vai funcionar, porém quando tentei por dst-nat 8080 não tive sucesso. Só funcionou redirecionando o tráfego com destino 80 para ip Thunder rodou 100%.
Caso precise de uma licença do Thunder para realizar testes. Manda mensagem.
Posta depois os resultados.
Abraço.

----------

